# PS Vita Hacked. Homebrew incoming.



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

> Sure, running PSP homebrews on Vita is fun, and VHBL is a very nice piece of work, but it’s about time we move on, isn’t it? Developer yifanlu started a new project called Usermode Vita Loader (UVLoader), it will be a homebrew loader for the PSV, basically.
> 
> Not PSP homebrews, but native PSV code, isn’t it awesome?
> 
> ...





This is amazing news for me. My PSP has been busted for about a year and the BC in the vita is digital only(aka. shite). 

Add in a horde of weebo games, and the purchase is justified. New 3DS might have to wait.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

I have hundreds of hours of vita gameplay to get through before I can think of using homebrew,  so they can take their time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Zaru. You almost always mention how you have a large backlog, do you have a grand dream of completeing every game ever released or something?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

Your backlog doesn't need to be objectively huge, only relatively. Between work, uni, social commitments, anime, manga and shitposting on NF, I don't have much time for games you know 

I'd like to see some emulators on vita, the combination of touch and buttons would allow for almost anything to be played well.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2014)

Vita sales 'bout to go up.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

I want this project to be successful. The only reason why I haven't transitioned to the Vita is because it hasn't been fully hacked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Your backlog doesn't need to be objectively huge, only relatively. Between work, uni, social commitments, anime, manga and shitposting on NF, I don't have much time for games you know



I know. Shitposting is time consuming 

But it has become a need for me like water and doritos.



> I'd like to see some emulators on vita, the combination of touch and buttons would allow for almost anything to be played well.



Dreamcast emulator please.  



Naruto said:


> Vita sales 'bout to go up.



I remember buying the PSP cuz I just graduated and it was literally the cheapest gaming experience out there.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2014)

Why would the Vita need homebrew? Is it region locked or something?

Planning on getting one next year, so I gotta know this stuff.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 20, 2014)

I already have homebrew on my Vita though 
But free Vita-native games update is going to be a plus.



Naruto said:


> Vita sales 'bout to go up.



And software sales go massively down


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Why would the Vita need homebrew? Is it region locked or something?
> 
> Planning on getting one next year, so I gotta know this stuff.



Why would you not want the ability to run custom software on a handheld?
From emulators to custom apps, the possibilities are exciting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Why would the Vita need homebrew? Is it region locked or something?
> 
> Planning on getting one next year, so I gotta know this stuff.



If it'll be anything like the PSP; you're looking at thousands of custom apps and customizations including emulators, fanmade games, custom themes, region switchers, video players, and pretty much whatever app the vita can handle. making the system infinitely better. 

Oh and you know; pirated games.  

Including non-digital PSP ones which is the main selling point for me so far.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 20, 2014)

If its like the PSP, then it'll be quite an accessory to have.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

More like a necessity though. Who doesn't like free games.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Why would you not want the ability to run custom software on a handheld?



*Shrugs*
Never cared. Not against it or anything, just never had a vested interest.
Didn't own a PSP, so I never used that. I _did_ use the one for Wii occasionally on a buddy's console, but it was mostly for Brawl texture hacks and whatnot.



> From emulators to custom apps, the possibilities are exciting.





Khris said:


> If it'll be anything like the PSP; you're looking at thousands of custom apps and customizations including emulators, fanmade games, custom themes, region switchers, video players, and pretty much whatever app the vita can handle. making the system infinitely better.



Sounds neat! I didn't know it offered fanmade games too. I'll probably try it out once it becomes finalized, then. I'm buying a Vita for niche bullshit, but it could still stand for a caffeine shot as far as its library's concerned.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

Hopefully there's another price cut. The price is another problem. I'm not buying it for more than 200$.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> *Shrugs*
> Never cared. Not against it or anything, just never had a vested interest.
> Didn't own a PSP, so I never used that. I _did_ use the one for Wii occasionally on a buddy's console, but it was mostly for Brawl texture hacks and whatnot.
> 
> ...



Careful though. You're also looking at monthly updates to battle the Sony official updates restricting the homebrew firmware, so you'll constantly be on the lookout for updates. Also, there's a big chance you wont be able to access PSN + other online functions.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

So online is disabled if your Vita was to be hacked?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> Careful though. You're also looking at monthly updates to battle the Sony official updates restricting the homebrew firmware, so you'll constantly be on the lookout for updates.



Oh, trust me, I'm use to that. I dabble a little in video editing and use quite a lot of fanmade software that tends to die when the new update comes out, so I should be able to handl--



> Also, there's a big chance you wont be able to access PSN + other online functions.



SHYYYIIIeeeet....

I'll... hold off to see what it offers first. Have some more daring guys give it a runthrough in the coming year or so. I'll stay posted in the meantime, though. 



Sauce said:


> Hopefully there's another price cut. The price is another problem. I'm not buying it for more than 200$.



From all the window shopping I've been doing with the thing, it doesn't seem like it'll set you back very much as long as you're smart about it, especially when you consider wat it's capable of. Really, it's the gahdamn memory cards that have kept me away for so long. I'm breaking down next year because I kinda already own a game for it (It was limited edition! I had to! ), plus I got a better paying job these days, so fuck it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

Sauce said:


> So online is disabled if your Vita was to be hacked?



IIRC the PS3 was like that. Not sure if they found a way around it tho.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Dec 20, 2014)

As a guy who has a Smartphone, Tablet, PSP,  and Vita, all I can say is 

*Meh*

I can already run PSP games at much higher resolution on my Tablet compared to the Vita and original PSP. Tablets and Smartphones have been able to handle emulators and the like for multiple years, even better than what they look like on the PSP.(Especially with the more powerful tablets like the Shield)

Hell I can run Nintendo DS games on my Shield tablet at full speed. Or on my Shield Portable without any trouble. 



So cool. but in an age where Sony is even more strict  on homebrew, and where Tablets and even Smartphones have far more apps and emulators, and can handle them even better than what the Vita can,  it's not even worth it for me.  For smartphones, just get a gameklip and hook your PS3/PS4 controller to your phone(losing some portability in the process, but having a far better control layout compared to the Vita's controls not to mention the shitty ass back touch pad). 

For the tablet, get an Ipega9023 and hook it to your tablet for portrait gaming(DS) or landscape gaming. Or just get a Nvidia Shield which can handle emulators/apps and has full controls to boot. 

Not to mention the fact that Vita's memory cards are* still expensive* compared to your average micro SD card


So yeah you can bring chrome, firefox, or some other cool apps, but whats the point? It'd still be *slow as shit compared to doing it on any modern phone or tablet that handles multimedia and apps more efficiently than the Vita. *


I'll stick with the Vita for Vita games, and emulation and apps can stay on  my smartphone or tablet. You or anyone else is free to do what you like but for me i'll pass on this.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 20, 2014)

nobody cares about these boring tablets nardo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

I still can't see how touch controls work for emulators. I played Mario Bros. once on my Note 2, I felt dirty.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Dec 20, 2014)

They don't work  well at all. Touch screen controls by themselves when  playing games are bad. .

That's why people use their controllers(Bluetooth or via OTG Cable)  to play emulators. Nintendo DS, PSP, N64, PS1, SNES, all of these can be played and customized to your liking  using an official controller from the Big 3,  or using third party solutions. 

It's basically similar to the set up that Sony has with the XperiaZ3 for PS4 remote play

Link

Except it's not limited to remote play.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

I never got the emulation business. My PSP emulates GBA & PS games perfectly but struggles to emulate a lot of 64 games.

But, people can run all of the above on tablets and phones?

So are there tables and phones that have better processing power than a PSP?
I just don't understand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2014)

That does look better. But I'd still be more comfy with a gaming device purely because it's called a gaming device.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> And software sales go massively down



No they go up, Because people actually own the system


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

It's one the main unspoken reasons of why the PS1 and PS2 did so good actually.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2014)

Sauce said:


> So are there tables and phones that have better processing power than a PSP?
> I just don't understand.



Yes, they are. PSPs run at 333mhz (that's the full clock, most games underclock the console's cpu down to 222mhz). A common android phone will be at least a dual core 1.6ghz, and if it cost you a pretty penny probably comfortably above that, with a dedicated gpu to boot.

In short, tablets and phones ARE more powerful than PSPs. The PSP was a good handheld when it was released, but strictly speaking, power-wise, it is very underwhelming now.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 22, 2014)

Didn't really nardo posts. 

Pretty sure mostly everyone hacked their PSPs for dem free games. 

-shrugs-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Yes, they are. PSP's run at 333mhz (that's the full clock, most games underclock the console's cpu down to 222mhz). A common android phone will be at least a dual core 1.6ghz, and if it cost you a pretty penny probably comfortably above that, with a dedicated gpu to boot.
> 
> In short, tablets and phones ARE more powerful than PSPs. The PSP was a good handheld when it was released, but strictly speaking, power-wise, it is very underwhelming now.



There is the fact that emulation tends to be unstable even when you have enough power though.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is the fact that emulation tends to be unstable even when you have enough power though.



Not really, there's some compatibility issues with a very small amount of games but for the most part stuff runs really well.

If youre talking about PCSX2 then yeah that still has some ironing out left in it, but there's basically no discernible problem with anything leading up to that. We have 100% accurate emulators (meaning they take more processing power to run well but literally have no bugs because they don't take emulation shortcuts) for everything up to PS1.

And like I said, PS2 emulation is at a very reasonable spot at the moment, with little to no bugs. Not that it really comes into play when discussing portable devices since it takes more power than most of them can provide.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Not really, there's some compatibility issues with a very small amount of games but for the most part stuff runs really well.
> 
> If youre talking about PCSX2 then yeah that still has some ironing out left in it, but there's basically no discernible problem with anything leading up to that. We have 100% accurate emulators (meaning they take more processing power to run well but literally have no bugs because they don't take emulation shortcuts) for everything up to PS1.
> 
> And like I said, PS2 emulation is at a very reasonable spot at the moment, with little to no bugs. Not that it really comes into play when discussing portable devices since it takes more power than most of them can provide.


That's the thing though, a psp does pretty well up to that point for the most part despite having very little. A vita should do even better right?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2014)

The Vita will do better, of course.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 22, 2014)

I think the best thing to come out of it will be portable N64.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 22, 2014)

Korosensei said:


> I think the best thing to come out of it will be portable N64.



The best thing to come out of it will be PSP emulation. I don't want to have to buy my PSP games a second time just to play them on my Vita and there are several PSP games I have that aren't even on the PSN Store, like Birth by Sleep and Crisis Core, that I want to play on my Vita.

GBA emulation would be pretty fun, too. Nintendo is clearly more interested in releasing GBA games on the Wii U than the 3DS, so I don't mind playing stuff like Golden Sun on my Vita if I get the chance.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2014)

Velocity said:


> The best thing to come out of it will be PSP emulation.



I thought the PSP kernel within the Vita had been accessible for a while now?


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 23, 2014)

I already emulate PSP games on Vita though. Same with GBA, SNES...


----------

